

Apple Developer Videos are Back Online - kroger
https://developer.apple.com/videos/

======
kroger
I've been waiting to watch some of the developer videos for a while. I'm glad
they are back.

Now there's only Xcode Automatic Configuration, Member Center, Program
Enrollment and Renewals, and Technical Support to go.

